# Partner Infraction Process



## atankh (Dec 27, 2014)

25 or more demerit points incurred in a 2 week period results in a 1 week suspension 
45 or more demerit points in a 1 month period results in a 2 week suspension

*The Negative Feedback:*

Accepting Tip [3]
Altercation/Fight with Rider [5]
Asked Rider for Rating [1]
Bad Attitude [3]
Poor Road Knowledge [2]
Begin Trip instead of Cancelling [2]
Cancelled on Rider [3]
Driver Caused Accident [5]
Rejecting Service Animal [2]
Did not answer phone [1]
Did not drive directly to pickup [2]
Did not open door [2]
Distracted while driving/on the phone [4]
Pressed arriving now too early [2]
Excessive calling [1]
Inappropriate behaviour [Zero Tolerance]
Entered taxi fare wrongly [2]
Mistimed trip [1]
Negative comments about Uber [3]
No Sentosa Pass (for uberX/Exec only) [2]
Another passenger in car [5]
Poor communication [1]
Poor or dangerous driving [3]
Providing quote / wrong promo info [2]
Refused destination [5]
Smell-Air freshener/cologne [2]
Smell-Cigarette [3]
Smell-Hygiene [2]
Smell-Body Odour [2]
Accepting Cash [5]
Soliciting trips outside of Uber [5]
Surge fare manipulation [5]
Talks too little [1]
Talks too much [2]
Traffic violation / citation [3]
Late arrival / missed ETA [2]
Unprofessional attire / dress [2]
Vehicle quality-Appearance/cleanliness [2]
Vehicle quality-Mechanical [2]
Vehicle quality-No AirCon [2]
Refuse to return lost item [5]
Wrong driver or vehicle [5]
Picked up wrong rider [2]


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

atankh said:


> Accepting Tip [3]


You're dead to me.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Where did you get this info?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Singapore rules


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel for them, too many rules...
I make my own rules ... Lol


----------



## atankh (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberx get more surge then uberexec over here


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmmm after skimming that list, I'm surprised it doesn't include breathing too loud.


----------



## Jefe (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, poor Singapore. I enjoyed reading the list. Thanks for sharing


----------



## iunspoken (Dec 29, 2014)

Bizzare list I was thinking.

Talks too little [1]
Talks too much [2]

HA?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

atankh said:


> 25 or more demerit points incurred in a 2 week period results in a 1 week suspension
> 45 or more demerit points in a 1 month period results in a 2 week suspension


So full time drivers are at a greater risk of suspension than part time drivers. How nice!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

The list of points sounds difficult to comprehend. So if you have four DRIVER CAUSED accidents in a 2 week period it is totally ok ? And also you can be reported four times in 2 weeks to have showed up in the wrong vehicle and no problem ?

By the way, I had such a problem as a rider a few weeks ago. We were 3 passengers and 3 large suitcases going to the airport. I requested UberX and wanted a standard size UberX approved car. The request comes back as a driver in a Nissan Versa (I thought that is a car smaller than UberX standards, but whatever). Therefore I instantly canceled the request. I re-requested and it came back as a Nissan Altima. Ok, that will do it.

The original ETA while making the request was showing 7 minutes. Once the request was accepted it became 11 minutes. Then the driver takes 5 minutes to start moving, and to top it off, he hits bad traffic and ends up arriving 25 minutes after the request had been accepted. All that would have been within the scope of what can reasonably happen on the downside. And then: What shows up is a tiny Mazda 2, with totally different license plates than what Uber app shows !! The choice at that point was cramming us and our suitcases in the tiny minicar or calling another Uber and risk being further delayed and missing the flight. We opted for the former.

When I asked the driver why Uber showed him in a Nissan Altima and we were in a Mazda 2 he gave me some vague answer in the semi-incomprehensible English that he spoke. The Uber product is going further and further down the drain in quality. Which is to be expected given that it has gone further and further down in price level and income level for the driver.


----------



## uber888 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi singapore drivers,
I intend to get uber driver, can anyone advise what they will screen when we go down ? I was convicted for fight 14years back in disco.. Can I say I hv no records..
Also must I get the uber car before gg for interview ? Afraid if they reject me, my rental will be wAsted..
Pls help. Many thanks n lucky driving


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Fits their culture and laws, one of the most beautiful, clean, nicest countries the world. Remember caneing? People don't spit on the sidewalks, vandalism is nil.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uber888 said:


> Hi singapore drivers,
> I intend to get uber driver, can anyone advise what they will screen when we go down ? I was convicted for fight 14years back in disco.. Can I say I hv no records..
> Also must I get the uber car before gg for interview ? Afraid if they reject me, my rental will be wAsted..
> Pls help. Many thanks n lucky driving


I wouldn't worry too much, there is a rumour that Wilson Raj Perumal is heading your office. He has the perfect skill set for Uber!!!

Just kidding!!


----------



## uber888 (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha hv a wonderful wkend n happy ubering


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Fits their culture and laws, one of the most beautiful, clean, nicest countries the world. Remember caneing? People don't spit on the sidewalks, vandalism is nil.


That's how it usually is in a totalitarian police state.

On the flip side the chicks are hot.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

And you would know that because....can you prove that?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow- That is a helluva list
Let me ask ya this- you get negative points for talking too much, and negative points for not talking enough- shouldn't you get a jackpot of positive points if you figure out the exact amount of talking you_ should _do?

And a 3 pt penalty for accepting a tip? Man, Id be suspended more than I could drive. I bet ya if you gave uber 20% of your tips ,it would be all good- ya think?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Wow- That is a helluva list
> Let me ask ya this- you get negative points for talking too much, and negative points for not talking enough- shouldn't you get a jackpot of positive points if you figure out the exact amount of talking you_ should _do?
> 
> And a 3 pt penalty for accepting a tip? Man, Id be suspended more than I could drive. I bet ya if you gave uber 20% of your tips ,it would be all good- ya think?


According to Uber's training video, if the rider insists on tipping, then "you earned it".... but 3 point penalty for accepting it, and if you get 9 tips in a week, you're suspended.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> According to Uber's training video, if the rider insists on tipping, then "you earned it".... but 3 point penalty for accepting it, and if you get 9 tips in a week, you're suspended.


HaHa- Rider insist$ >you earned it- 
but you cant accept it
Now how freakin $illy is that


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

atankh said:


> Negative comments about Uber [3]


My favorite one


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

atankh said:


> 25 or more demerit points incurred in a 2 week period results in a 1 week suspension
> 45 or more demerit points in a 1 month period results in a 2 week suspension
> *The Negative Feedback:*
> 
> ...


How do we know this list is not used here in the USA


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Choochie said:


> And you would know that because....can you prove that?


It's called history. You can find it all over the net. It's usually free for the reading and research. Look it up and learn something new.

BTW...did you know in Singapore they have people who check to see if you flushed the public toilet? Not that it's a bad idea but....

And yes....the chick from Singapore I have lunch on is smoking hot. So is her girlfriend.

Check out some former eastern block countries. Poverty does wonders for a waistline. The Chec chick I'm painting is pretty smoking.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> How do we know this list is not used here in the USA


How do we know it's used in Singapore? Just because someone says it is? I take his word for it but with a grain of salt.

Then again...different country and culture....ya never know.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> It's called history. You can find it all over the net. It's usually free for the reading and research. Look it up and learn something new.
> 
> BTW...did you know in Singapore they have people who check to see if you flushed the public toilet? Not that it's a bad idea but....
> 
> ...


Do you suffer ED?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Do you suffer ED?


Enlarged dick? You betcha.

I notice you are lacking in any information on Singapore.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Good cumback! I don't lack information on that culture nor men that think with their dick!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Man, some of the "infractions" on this list are ****ed up.

Accepting Tip [3] - **** you, Uber!

Negative comments about Uber [3] - LOL

Did not open door [2] - Seriously? Expecting limo service for rickshaw prices.

Smell-Air freshener/cologne [2] - Dafuq?

Talks too little [1]
Talks too much [2] - Oh I see that part of being an Uber driver is reading a pax mind to measure the exact amount of conversation he or she desires. 

My favorite of all is that "Poor or dangerous driving" gets you exactly the same number of demerit points as accepting a tip or negative comments about Uber.


----------

